# Meet Purrogie



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

Some of you might like the name, some might not. Either way, he's a cutie. Roughly 3 months old, just adopted from the ASPCA last week.





































After looking at the photos, feel free to answer the poll. My girlfriend and I have been wondering if his stomach looks bloated. He's had mushy poop since we brought him home. He's well adjusted, seems comfortable, isn't scared of anything so far.

I took him to the vet and his stool was analyzed and proved negative for any parasites/worms... while on that note, he has been de-wormed. The vet didn't say anything, but I'm just wondering if it's our paranoia or does something actually look off. Feel free to vote or reply :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the name - it's different, and the cute cat spelling is very clever. 

He's ADORABLE!!! :luv

I'm not sure about his tummy, maybe he's gassy or irregular or something from the change in homes and food and everything else. There are some members who have lots of experience and may have some answers and suggestions for you. 

Takes tons of pictures - they're only this tiny for a short while.

Welcome!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it does look bloated, but it doesn't look awful. I think it looks like wormy-kitten-tummy. You said
your vet de-wormed him, but maybe I'd have him de-wormed again in a few weeks. I knew that two of 
my foster kittens were wormy (they had big tummies, gassy/loose stools and one had vomited up worms. 
They recovered very quickly after only one dose and improved greatly. Just mentioning, because bloated 
bellies are a symptom, but has your vet ruled out FIP? He looks adorable, but I can tell from his photos, 
that his condition was poor. 
By 'condition' I do not mean his living conditions, I mean his overall appearance; his fur looked spiky and 
rough, along with having the big belly and his legs look 'stunted', but I think that is just camera angles 
and small/growing kitten. In his playing photo, everything looks pretty good to me, and I do like that he 
is active, alert and playful.
Does his belly feel firm/rounded, or rounded/soft and pokeable? Can you hear gurgles inside?
Best of luck w/ Purrogie. _What a great name_!
Heidi


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a great name! He is really cute, I love his big ears. 
I have a cat that was de-wormed and later they found he had a tapeworm which sometimes does not show up in the usual test. Maybe you and your vet would like to watch for that.


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the great responses!

His stomach isn't hard, it is pokeable, but it's not super-squishy. His coat is also soft and fuzzy, not coarse at all. The vet hasn't gone the FIP route, however I was told that he is on the thin side. ~2.1 pounds at approximately 10-12 weeks of age. He has gained some weight since we got him last week, which I suppose is a good sign. 

We have heard gurgles a few times, and he's been gassy a few times, his poop as I mentioned, has been on the soft side since he got here. I'm not completely sure what it's supposed to look like, but I was told that it shouldn't be soft. It was "cow pie", but now it's soft, but "formed".

Also, it seems that they originally weren't sure if he was a male or female, they shaved him for both spaying and neutering, and I guess determined that he was a male after doing so. Maybe due to underdevelopment? Not sure. He is very excited and playful, hasn't shown any negative signs, or what would appear to be sickness. A friendly little guy, emphasis on little.

I'll ask the vet next week if he should be de-wormed again. I'm currently giving him anti-diarrhea medicine and his stool sample came back negative for parasites/worms.

Thanks for the replies, here are some more photos:










Rear End:









Stomach:









He just started going nuts and clawing at everything, running around bonkers. Time to ignore him a bit... photos made him go nuts apparently.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie, I hope he'll be alright!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. In the first 2 pics, where he was standing up, he 
looked just fine. The one of him crouched/eating, that 
made his tummy look big. Odd.
h


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

I think his stomach has gotten larger over the past two days (the original photos were taken on Saturday)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's adorable! I hope you're able to pinpoint what's going on with him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ianskate said:


> I think his stomach has gotten larger over the past two days
> (the original photos were taken on Saturday)


Hm, then I wonder if his bloated tummy is from a change in his diet. What did the 
shelter feed him? If it is different, maybe his little body is just having trouble 
adjusting to it?


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

I suppose it could be, I just gave him what they had been feeding him. It's hard to imagine any problems from the same stuff, but I guess you never know.

Dry: http://www.iams.com/iams/en_US/jsp/IAMS ... roductID=6
Wet: http://www.iams.com/iams/premium-pet-fo ... n-food.jsp

At the moment, his stomach is still large, gassy and still has diarrhea. He's been getting a bit more hyperactive and crazy, just as playful, but in an agressive sort of way. I guess it's just part of his development cycle. He's still sweet when not running up the walls like a psycho-cat.

Edit: anyway, to continue health stuff, I'm going to keep things up in the proper forum. I'll continue posting more photos in here, since that's the purpose


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

Instead of photo, I decided to go the video route. Here's a video of him playing with a toy mouse, in HD.

http://vimeo.com/3734685

If Vimeo doesn't suit you, you're welcome to watch it on Youtube as well, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DISHVFGDIdo


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your help, just chiming in to say that he's been okay so far. It seems that he's allergic to any grains, and he's extremely smelly in the bathroom. Multiple worm checks yielded no results. He's about a year old now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! He has grown into a beautiful young adult cat. 
I love :luv his expressive face. Is he still rocket-butt playful, zipping around everywhere?
h =^..^=


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

ianskate said:


> .
> 
> Dry: http://www.iams.com/iams/en_US/jsp/IAMS ... roductID=6


I looked after a kitten when my neighbours were on holiday. They had been feeding it dry food and its tummy was quite swollen and it was constipated. The package said this could happen to a kitten fed dry food. You can feed the dry, apparently, if you soak it first. I did get the kitten to take a tiny amount of Milk of Magnesia by putting it around his mouth so he licked it off. They had him using the outside as a litterbox, and the following morning he rushed out and dug a huge hole. After that he was fine. I can't remember, but I must have wetted his food down.

Don't know if that's any help. Attractive little guy.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

He's adorable and love the name  His stomach looks a little bloated but not too bad. Could be a lot of things (change in food, too much water, over eating, ect).


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

He's cute! :luv Great pics.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's just fillin' up on the food! Question,does he by any chance have raunchy,horrible gas?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It's good to get an update on him! What a cutie. So there never were any health problems?


----------



## ianskate (Mar 15, 2009)

He was really smelly in the first pictures and has improved but still cannot eat any dry food without stomach upset and diarrhea. There were never any health problems diagnosed, every vet I saw thought I was exaggerating. I have yet to run into any health issues, just the need to feed him wet food at every meal, which is more like a dog and definitely has prevented vacationing. Not exactly the best scenario. But what can you do? :crying 

He's a very active cat, and loves attention, in fact he craves it. Every time I sit on the couch, he's there within 5 minutes, sleeping on my lap. When he's not doing that, he's running around meowing at the sky. Crazy animal.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

he's so cute! :luv


----------

